# Peinliches Video gefunden !



## Tehodrakis (3. Juli 2008)

Guten tag,

ich weis nicht ob es vielleicht dumm es einen eigenen thread dafür aufzumachen aber das is einfach so geil !!

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kWIWtrkZxUw&NR=1

Zwei plozisten "stürmen" eine Lanpartie und zocken dann selber *g* - Vorallem als die Frau dann sagt : "habt ihr keinen job oder was ?"

EDIT : ups seh grad das müsste verschoben werden.


----------



## LMay (3. Juli 2008)

Das Video ist gestellte Ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...lustig ists trotzdem ein wenig, aber nur ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobbos (3. Juli 2008)

Herrlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



made my day


----------



## Traklar (3. Juli 2008)

Alles in Ordnung ist ne Verarsche von z.B. Toto und Harry,etc.   Also ist es leider nicht so peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....Comedy halt.


----------



## Mirdoìl (3. Juli 2008)

Lol geil^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (3. Juli 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Alles in Ordnung ist ne Verarsche von z.B. Toto und Harry,etc.   Also ist es leider nicht so peinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




schade aber trozdem gut


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juli 2008)

LoL, geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeProtector (3. Juli 2008)

Och schade - ich dachte jetzt es wäre das "Watergirl of Tichondrius Nefarian-Video" wo diese Magierin und auch Gildenleaderin von XY (wie hieß damals noch unsere Erzfeindgilde von Evermore??) die ganze Zeit mit Feuerbällen auf Nef ballert und nicht rafft das da immer immune steht xD


----------



## Noxiel (3. Juli 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...utube+Lieblinge


----------

